# XD magazine problems. Help!



## mstangman70 (May 30, 2010)

Hi, 
I'm new to the site so I don't know if I'm posting this in the right place, or if it has been posted about in the past. I recently bought an XD SC for my CCW. I have put approximately 1000 rounds through it since I bought it at the beginning of April. It has functioned flawlessly until recently. It came with a 9 rd flush fit mag and a 10 rd extended mag (New York's capacity limit). When I use the 9 round mag the gun functions perfectly. Using the 10 rounder the gun hangs up on the first couple rounds. When I push on the slide a little the round will feed. Since it is my CCW I leave the mags loaded, sometimes extended periods of time . I know this isn't good for the springs. I knew that they would wear out eventually, but this seems premature. Is there anything I can do to prevent this from happening again other than leaving the mags unloaded? Can I get replacement springs? What are my other mag options? Thanks!
Jim


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Try a new recoil spring and clean the barrel chamber real good. It's not unheard of for a coil spring to fail. You could try Wolff Springs for yor pistol. With the barrel out of the pistol drop a round in and it should fit flush with the barrel hood. Good luck.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

You may simply just be patient and wait for the magazine to break in (yes they break in just like ANYTHING else that is brand new). A new gun NEEDING a new recoil spring is NOT looking in the right direction to address this issue. Just load 9 in that 10 round magazine and shoot it with the other at every range session. Eventually you should be able to load 10.

You can also disassemble it completely and check for any burrs or irregularities in the molding of the plastic follower that may be interfering with the ability to go full capacity. If there is a mold imperfection or burr, you may consider just sanding or carefully filing it down.


----------



## Calsearcher (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 for Growler67. New springs aren't the first thing to look for. Additionally, It isn't really a problem to keep magazines loaded. Spring wear comes from cycling - loading and unloading. I, and friends, have had no problem with magazines kept loaded for months or longer. Take a look inside and maybe treat the inside with a dry lubricant. You may end up saving a few dollars.


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

"Using the 10 rounder the gun hangs up on the first couple rounds. When I push on the slide a little the round will feed."


If the magazines have not been cleaned after over 1,000 rounds, I would try cleaning it first. Also, try and seat the cartridges to the back of the magazine after loading by tapping the primer side against your hand, sometimes it has been known to help. Really, more information is needed for a better suggestion. Next time you are at the range and it happens, ask the gunsmith/store expert for their opinion.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

After 1,000rds it can and sometimes is a spring problem. Not all factory springs are of a very high quality. Springs wear and fatigue from being used. They do not wear from being extended or compressed. Keep your mags loaded at all times if they are for self defense. 

I don't have a XD's, but I do have several 1911's, and springs can make a huge difference in performance. Good luck...:watching:


----------

